# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Mid-life crisis toy

## Dennis

Just made s mess of Sweet Emotion and Back in the Saddle.

----------


## NYCFred

Ah...
Still miss my red sparkle Slingerlands. Zildjian cymbals. Along with motorcycles and guns primarily responsible for my shiny new hearing aids.

(A mid life crisis necessity...LOL)

----------

